# Problème avec Candy crush



## macandnews (3 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Ma mère est accroc au jeu Candy Crush sur son iPhone 4S sous iOS 7.x.
Je ne sais pas si elle a fait une mauvaise manip, mais depuis hier soir, elle ne peut plus faire tourner la roue pour obtenir un bonus gratuit.
À chaque fois, il y a un message d'erreur : "Échec de connexion. Votre session Facebook a expiré. Veuillez vous reconnecter"

Le problème, c'est qu'elle n'a jamais eu de compte Facebook et n'en veut pas !
Ça fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à hier sans compte Facebook.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider pour que je puisse la dépanner ?

J'aimerais supprimer cette connexion au compte Facebook qu'elle n'a pas pour qu'elle puisse de nouveau faire tourner la roue et si possible sans lui faire perdre sa progression dans le jeu !

Merci  

A+++


----------



## Looky (3 Septembre 2014)

Quitte l'application (double clique sur le bouton home et jette l'écran CacndyCrush vers le haut).

Relance le jeu et reconnecte toi à Facebook depuis les options de jeu.


----------



## macandnews (3 Septembre 2014)

J'ai déjà essayé de quitter l'application, ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai également éteint et rallumé le téléphone, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.

Elle ne veut pas se connecter à Facebook, elle n'a pas de compte, mais juste faire tourner la roue pour obtenir le bonus gratuit comme elle faisait jusqu'à maintenant.

A+++


----------



## Looky (4 Septembre 2014)

Je crois bien que tu ne peux pas tourner la roue si tu n'as pas de compte Facedebouque.


----------



## macandnews (4 Septembre 2014)

Looky a dit:


> Je crois bien que tu ne peux pas tourner la roue si tu n'as pas de compte Facedebouque.




Si si, ça fonctionnait jusqu'à maintenant.
D'ailleurs, ça fonctionne très bien sur mon iPhone et je n'ai pas de compte Facebook.


----------



## zora_07_2 (9 Septembre 2014)

Hello,
Candy crush a fait une mise à jour le 27 août, peut-etre que cela vient de là ? Soit un bug soit c'est volontaire pour pousser à se connecter avec Facebook.
Ils ont refait une mise à jour aujourd'hui même... Re-teste pour voir si ça marche de nouveau.
Si ça ne marche pas, le mieux est de leur signaler directement sur le site King.com comme ça ils corrigeront peut être le bug dans une future mise à jour !


----------



## macandnews (9 Septembre 2014)

Bon, j'ai également le problème depuis hier soir sur mon iPad Air en iOS 7.x !!  
Je lance le jeu et là, pas de roue. 
Je quitte complètement le jeu et le relance et depuis, j'ai ce fichu message d'erreur !!


----------

